# Plans for Built-In Closet Organizers? Pictures Anyone?



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm totally new to LumberJocks, but am glad I found this community.

I've been planning on building a custom built-in setup in a small room we will be using as a walk-in closet and was wondering if anyone has any plans or pictures of what they've done?

At first my wife wanted to get an Ikea setup and I entertained the idea. Once I saw the quality, and how it wouldn't be custom to the size we are filling I decided it is going to be a big project for me this winter.

Dimensions:
The wall is a little over 8 feet by about 25 inches deep, and will need to accommodate 2 sections for hanging closes, and a center with shelves and possibly some drawers.

I'm thinking that I should probably lay out the base sketch in SketchUp so I can start showing my idea and let members give feedback. In the meantime anyone have any pictures of work they've done?

So far I found this in the Projects area:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36482

and a bunch of pictures on Google Images:
http://www.google.com/images?q=built+in+closet+organizer

Anyone have any plans or anything?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

www.design-milk.com

www.architonic.com

both of these are two of my favorite sites (besides lumberjocks) - they have great ideas. or just search on here for what you are looking for, and you'll get a ton of results. Welcome to Lumberjocks - great to have you here


----------

